# Is your 1st child usually late?



## ArcaneAscent

I've heard that your 1st baby usually comes after your estimated due date, while your next children can come early. However, I myself was a first child, and I actually came 2 weeks early. I was curious how true this was? For all you moms already out there, was your first late?


----------



## tallybee

Nope both my kids were 3 or 4 days early. Hoping this one will come soon x


----------



## teal

My son was born at 41 weeks.


----------



## Neferet

My son was due on October 19th and born on October 28th so he was 9 days late.


----------



## upsy daisy1

My first was born just over 2 weeks early.this one is still holding strong in my belly at nearly 39 weeks


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mine was 11 days early.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

DD was a week late, and I had to be induced otherwise I know I would have went to 42 weeks. I loved being pregnant though, so I was okay with that! :haha:


----------



## HopefulEm

Yes, 10 days late with DD. I also asked this question a while back and the survey I did seemed to confirm baby #1 is more likely to be late.


----------



## jlw617

Statistically speaking yes I believe this is true, but like with everything else there are always exceptions, I had my first 2 weeks early ;)


----------



## PugLuvAh

My 1st was born the day before his due date, the 2nd was born the day after his due date.


----------



## vs011

Mine was born 1 day before estimated due date. So mine was right on the dot, even a day early you could say


----------



## Misscalais

My 1st was the only one that came on time.


----------



## NDH

The average gestation for first time babies is 41+3 (so 10 days over). Not including inductions etc, and I'm not sure if that includes preemies or if its just taken from term babies.

But yes while most first babies are born after 40 weeks babies can and do arrive early too. 
Different ethnic groups have different gestational averages as well, and genetics can play a part as well. If you were born early spontaneously then I would think you have more of a chance than average to go early as well (but that doesn't mean to you will)

Expect to go at least a week past your EDD but be prepared early is always how I see it. Babies come when they're ready - for the most part. :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Not necessarily. There is actually good evidence that our 'due dates' are calculated incorrectly and ought to be be about 10 days later than they are. So really you're more accurately due at about 41+3, which actually is closer to when a lot of first babies arrive if labour is left to start spontaneously. So you could say that first babies are more likely to be on time and then subsequent babies tend to come earlier. But that's not always the case. My first came naturally at 37+5. I anticipate that probably my second will also be around there or even earlier (I'm hoping really just to make it to 37 weeks). That's just my gut instinct. But I also always knew I would be early. I spent a whole day in tears trying to decide if I should move my maternity leave start date back a week because I just instinctively knew I was leaving it too late to wait to stop work at 37 weeks. I literally sobbed on and off for a whole day because I just felt I was making the wrong decision. Then I went the next day and moved my last day of work back a week. Good thing because my daughter was actually born on what would have originally been my last work day. I think personally I just cook earlier babies (or maybe cook them faster?).


----------



## kaila80

no she was just on time


----------



## whittnie117

I think it just depends. From what I can remember, out of my first pregnancy's mommy group, 3 or four were late (including me by 2 days). The others had theirs before their due dates or smack on it. There were only like 12 of us.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

40+4, 41+2 & 41+2


----------



## NennaKay

My first was an induction at 41+0.


----------



## EarthMama

My first child was born at 39 weeks when my water ruptured unexpectedly! My second was actually 40 + 1.


----------



## DebbieF

My first was born at 41+2 (induced)


----------



## cupcakekate

my first was 3 days late, my second 6 days late- I expect this one to be late too lol!


----------



## Buttercup84

Both of mine were late (41+5 and 42 weeks) but I know plenty of people who went early with their first babies including a friend who gave birth at 38 weeks after being convinced she'd go over and had made all sorts of plans up to her due date! I don't think there are any hard and fast rules :flower:


----------



## KBCupcake

I heard time and time again that the first was late so I was expecting it, but mine was born 2 days early. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

My son was born 11 days before his EDD :) my water broke naturally at home!
I will say that 3 of my friends went two weeks over and ended up being induced, tho!


----------



## Tink_

My first went 10 days early :)


----------



## Bebedeux

My first was 16days late &#128543;&#128543;&#128543;&#128543;&#128543;


----------



## Qmama79

My first came a month early. Premature rupture of membranes. I'm hoping next won't be too early! Can't imagine going overdue.


----------



## tu123

First 38w6
Second38w5
Third 40w6


----------



## PitaKat

Mine was born 3 days after his due date


----------



## dani_tinks

My first was 14 days late. Hoping this one will be on time ;).


----------



## princess2406

My ds was born at 41+1


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My 1st came a day before her due date


----------



## prettybirdy27

Still carrying my first, but in my husband's family, his brother was the first child and he was spontaneously born six weeks early. The doctors never found any reason and although needing to be in the neonatal unit for his lungs, he was fine.

My husband, the second child, was born more or less on time.


----------



## J_Odhran

My first was a week early after a week of slow labour, second was 4 days early x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I think it's more common to go over with first than to not, but I still know a lot of ladies who went early! 

As for me, DS came at 41+1 and that was after a week long induction. Had they not induced me, I think he would've been in there still today :haha: he was very very comfortable in there!


----------



## MelliPaige

My son was born on his due date


----------



## vaniilla

DS was two weeks early :)


----------



## minties

Yes, my first came at 40+6


----------



## Ceejay123

37 weeks. x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

41+2 x


----------



## babyjan

First was born 39+3 days after a 16 hour labour... I'm thinking second will come same time or maybe a lil earlier but who knows...


----------



## BunNtheOven

I was induced then had c section the day after my c-section . I'm pretty sure I would have went way over due.
My sister on the other hand got better with practice . 1st at 33 weeks, second at 35 and third she went overdue!


----------



## suspectpink

My 1st was 2 weeks early :) xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

Statistically speaking, 55% of first time moms actually deliver on or before their due date, so technically speaking women are more likely to not go over. And while it is true that women who have had babies before are likely to give birth sooner the second time around, it tends not to be dramatically sooner. For second time moms, the likelihood of having baby on or before their due date is 56% as opposed to 55%. Generally speaking, though with birth there are always exceptions, women tend to deliver close to the same time as they have in the past. So if they went early in the past they are likely to go early again and similarly if they went late they are more likely to go late again.


----------



## aidensxmomma

My first was born at 39+4 (possibly 38+6...I had two different due dates and I'm fairly certain he was born earlier than what they said). My water broke on it's own at home.

My second was born at 39+2. I was induced.

My third was born at 40+4. My labor with her was also induced.


----------



## charlie_lael

My first was born at 39 weeks. My second is looking like he will be late. :(


----------



## dimmu

I went into labour naturally at 39+2 with DD, she was born 34 hours later at 39+4. Hoping the current bump will be the same.


----------



## maria43

My first was 40+3 
Second 39+5
Third 40 weeks exactly 
fourth 40+2
No pattern really. But I tend to be around my due date.


----------

